# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Религии и философии Индии

## Ivan (гость)

Индия - достаточно духовная страна, и в ней есть разные религии и философии. Есть ли смысл изучать это (кроме гаудия-вайшнавизма)?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Отдельно от философии, данной Шрилой Прабхупадой, нет смысла. 

Мне вспомнилось начало моего знакомства с хоть какой-то восточной философией (из книг по эзотерике, мистике, дзен, и пр. подобного). Я читал, что постижение Брахмана - это как бы наивысшее занятие, которому должен посвятить себя мудрец. Но вскоре я наткнулся на упоминание, что еще выше Брахмана существует Парабрахман - и постичь его не способны даже самые мудрые из указанных философов-имперсоналистов. Меня это очень заинтересовало, но ничего найти о Парабрахмане я не смог. (Ну, потому что они сами не знают толком, Кто это  :biggrin1: ) Зато спустя время нашел это в философии, данной Шрилой Прабхупадой.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как гуру скажет, то ученик и будет изучать, но пока я не читал чтоб в обязательном порядке помимо учебников по Бхакти-программ и Бхакти-шастрам нужно прочесть скажем, Адигрантх, Трипитаку или Тамасика-Пураны. Несомненно, это может пригодиться в Индии или для индийской диаспоры в гомилетических или апологетических целях. Для других стран такая же ситуация. например, Ассель Айтжанова живя в Азии пишет о тенгрианстве и исламе, а Семён Ватман из С-Петербурга об общем в православии и вайшнавизме. Подробнее ВОФ № 5 и №6 

Также последовали гаудия-вайшнавизма А.С. Тимощук, И.Н. Федотова, И.В. Шавкунов написали ВВЕДЕНИЕ В РЕЛИГИОВЕДЕНИЕ. Учебное пособие предназначено для ознакомления с учениями основных религиозных направлений, оказавших влияние на мировую историю и значимыми для осознания современного духовного опыта человечества. Содержит краткую сравнительную характеристику религий мира. Включает в себя таблицы и статистический материал. http://www.elcom.ru/~human/rel.pdf

----------


## Ivan (гость)

По идее, кроме гаудия-вайшнавских книг есть другие вайшнавские книги, источники, к-рые мы можем читать и практиковать что-то из того, что практикуют в других вайшнавских сампрадаях. Я смотрю на вайшнавизм и гаудия-вайшнавизм как разные формы одной религии или системы йоги. Но привлекает во всем этом Параматма (Вишну) как объект (или сверх-субъект) для медитации. А дальше - вообще любые формы медитации, такюе и вне вайшнавизма. Религия Вед - астика, принимающая авторитет Вед - это, получается, одна религия, а значит даже шиваизм (где Шива - бхакта Кришны) - это тот же вайшнавизм, точнее та же самая религия, просто в другой форме.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Также последовали гаудия-вайшнавизма А.С. Тимощук, И.Н. Федотова, И.В. Шавкунов написали ВВЕДЕНИЕ В РЕЛИГИОВЕДЕНИЕ.


Интересно, на 150 странице этой книги, буддизм классифицирован как "атеистическая религия" (аналогично сатанизму). Но лично мне буддизм больше нравится, чем, скажем, христианство. Если буддизм - атеистичен, то кто тогда в нём Будда? Ведь Будда (аватар Вишну) - Бог буддизма, где здесь атеизм? А если использовать терминологию "астика-настика" по критерию принятия авторитета Вед или отвергания его, то атеистическими (настика) религиями окажутся не только буддизм, но и христианство, ислам, иудаизм (да и вообще любая религия, отвергающая Веды)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Но лично мне буддизм больше нравится, чем, скажем, христианство. Если буддизм - атеистичен, то кто тогда в нём Будда? Ведь Будда (аватар Вишну) - Бог буддизма, где здесь атеизм?


Скорее всего определение в книге дано согласно воззрениям самих буддистов. Буддисты, если верно помню, считают, что Будда - это тоже человек, только достигший совершенства и просветления. И что каждый, при желании, может также стать Буддой, достигнув такого же, как он, уровня. 

О том, что Господь Будда - одна из аватар Верховного Господа, сказано в ШБ. А буддисты ведь не признают вед. Вот поэтому, возможно, в той книге дано подобное определение.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Скорее всего определение в книге дано согласно воззрениям самих буддистов. Буддисты, если верно помню, считают, что Будда - это тоже человек, только достигший совершенства и просветления. И что каждый, при желании, может также стать Буддой, достигнув такого же, как он, уровня. 
> О том, что Господь Будда - одна из аватар Верховного Господа, сказано в ШБ. А буддисты ведь не признают вед. Вот поэтому, возможно, в той книге дано подобное определение.


Если копнуть, то буддизм - это вотчина Господа Шивы. Я больше 10 лет тому назад читал перевод сутры, не помню названия, в которой говорилось о двух друзьях-практикующих. Один из них и был будущий будда Шакьямуни, а другой будущий будда Майтрея (который ещё только грядёт). И их гуру - Господь Шива. ... 
В Ведах ведь есть такое понятие как шакти-авеша-аватара, т.е. джива-таттва, наделённая могуществом Бога.

Будда Шакьямуни толковал разные Законы, пророчествовал, рассказывал поучительные истории из своих бесчисленных прошлых воплощений, которые были записаны как Джатаки.  
Не совсем мне пока ясно, когда грядёт будда Майтрея, который в данный момент является бодисаттвой... Источники говорят, что будда Майтрея явится через очень большой промежуток времени, в конце этой кальпы. [Надо спросить об этом ламу Сопу Ринпоче http://savetibet.ru/2017/01/26/lama-zopa-rinpoche.html (он как раз занят строительством самой большой статуи будды Майтреи).]

В буддизме перечислены множество будд, приходивших на Землю и тех, что ещё грядут. Есть храмы 1000 будд. В Гонконге есть монастырь 10 000 будд (там целые аллеи из статуй в человеческий рост). ...
Согласно учению буддизма, будды появляются очень редко, и не только в Кали-югу. В этой кальпе будда Шакьямуни - четвёртый, он пришёл, когда продолжительность жизни людей составила 100 лет. Следующий, пятый будда - Майтрея придёт когда продолжительность жизни людей будет 80 000 лет. 
Будда Кашьяпа приходил, когда продолжительность жизни людей была 20 000 лет. Второй будда - Канакамуни приходил, когда продолжительность жизни людей была 30 000 лет, а первый будда - Кракуччанда, когда продолжительность жизни людей была 40 000 лет.

----------


## Юра-веда

Будда Шакьямуни рассказывает своим ученикам о будде Майтрее:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Юра-веда, спасибо, меня интересует именно разделение/классификация религий и философий на настика и астика. Попалась раз книга на "Гугл Книгах", в к-рой автор предлагал рассматривать авраамические религии как настика, - то есть как отвергающие Веды, а значит как атеистические.

----------


## Юра-веда

> автор предлагал рассматривать авраамические религии как настика, - то есть как отвергающие Веды, а значит как атеистические.


Говоря в общем целом, в Кали-югу Веды отвергаются всеми - либо полностью, либо частично. Даже у вайшнавов. Впрочем, отвергать особо уже нечего, ведь сохранилось от Вед всего процентов 6 как говорят разные гуру-махараджи. 
Буддизм вырос из Вед, в нём много чего сохранилось на санскрите - и терминология, и часть мировоззрения и там даже почитают ведических персонажей (Хаягриву, Шиву, Брахму, Вишну, Индру, Ямараджа и др.). Буддизм - больше наука, чем религия. Ламы иногда говорят о Боге, о Всевышнем Источнике. 
Буддизм можно назвать одним из ведических течений. 
...
Библейские течения не только не признают авторитета Вед, так как учат, что это вредное язычество, но и борются с этим (и Ветхий Завет и Коран, призывают к мерам жёсткого искоренения ведизма). ...
Сами евреи были солнцепоклонниками, пока из них не начали делать орудие для мирового господства жречества, корни которого, как считается, уходят в Атлантическую цивилизацию (есть предположение о внеземном демоническом происхождении этих, внешне похожих на людей гуманоидов). 
В общем, на лицо вторжение, распространение которого пролило много крови и уничтожило языческие цивилизации. А ведь они могли дожить до наших дней. Тогда всё было бы по-другому. И экология и общество. Потому что ценности совершенно отличные - отношение ко всему не с позиций индивидуализма-эгоизма (потребительства), где человек - венец и господин на планете, которую надо покорять, а стихии усмирять...
В библейских течениях учений нет понятий веротерпимости. Там хитрые обманные уловки. Например, магометане говорят: "Ислам - религия мира". Но надо понимать, что они имеют в виду не мирное существование, а мировое господство этой специфической морали.

----------


## Ruslana

Веды – это наиболее известные священные писания индуизма. Считается, что у Вед нет автора, и что они были "ясноуслышаны" святыми мудрецами далёкого прошлого, а спустя много тысячелетий, когда из-за духовного падения человечества с наступлением кали-юги всё меньшее количество людей стремилось изучать Веды и передавать устно (как того требовала традиция) из поколения в поколение, Ведавьяса ("веды скомпилировавший") структурировал остававшиеся доступными в то время священные писания и организовал их запись, оформив эти тексты в четыре Веды: Ригведа, Самаведа, Яджурведа и Атхарваведа.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

> Считается, что у Вед нет автора, и что они были "ясноуслышаны" святыми мудрецами далёкого прошлого


Веды были написаны самим Господом (его воплощением) или его доверенными слугами - чистыми преданными, а потому Веды считаются литературным воплощением Кришны.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Веды были написаны самим Господом


может быть и так, но почему-то я Ригведе по отношению к богам, (как например Варуна) используется слово "асура"

----------

